
Book Summary: Radical Candor by Kim Scott - davemox
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EdWgZ-p6Gyi0_el7Hh96bogakvumly7b3T2JSk4Xu1M/edit?usp=sharing
======
davemox
Hey HN. Wrote a pretty extensive summary of Kim Scott's Radical Candor.

The book has been by far the best I've read when it comes to the topic of
building effective teams and relationships.

~~~
rhombocombus
Great summary! This book has been collecting dust on mt shelf for some time,
but I am now inspired to give it a read. I love the synthesis you have
prepared here, and as a tech lead it was revelatory in many ways and makes me
very grateful for the team I get to work with every day.

------
openfuture
I just read the whole thing and it was a very strange experience having 90
other people there while I was doing it, sort of like a library or something.
At one point someone did a ctrl+a which startled me because I thought for a
second I had to be careful not to press a button or I'd delete everything.
Some people had been pointing out typos in the first couple of dozen pages but
that stopped once you got further.

Oh and the document is quite a good summary, some points get repeated a lot
but I guess they are very important. To be honest I'm not sure if these
lessons do much for people once they reach a certain threshold, similar to
reading about procrastination, it's interesting at first but then you know the
concepts and the jargon is just shifting and all you need to do is apply them
instead of reading yet another explanation of what monads are or whatever.

------
sp527
I’ll admit I decided against reading this after ‘Silicon Valley’ lampooned it.
I wonder how many others did the same. May have to give it a proper look.

------
takanori
Rad can

